# Weekend at St. Simons Success



## Wjackson11x (Mar 27, 2017)

We made the 4.5 hour ride Friday evening to fish all day Saturday.  Put in at St. Simons Marina and headed out towards sea island.  We found some rocks near the golf course and started fishing.

We caught a few keeper reds, a couple flounder, several black drum, and of course a few sharks further off the bank.  

This was the maiden voyage for my boat in the salt and I was pleased how she handled the chop and strong tide.  The Motorguide Xi5 GPS is a gamechanger!

We also got to watch the air show while we fished.  Just an added bonus seeing the Blue Angels 

Here are some pics of the day, enjoy.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 27, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## tsharp (Mar 27, 2017)

Love the pictures and great catch.


----------



## brown518 (Mar 27, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 27, 2017)

way to break the boat in to the salt!!!!


----------



## Dozerz (Mar 28, 2017)

Those look to be some really nice black drum


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 28, 2017)

The drum were good size, only caught one under limit.  They were good eating that night at the restaurant!


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 28, 2017)

nice job...


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 29, 2017)

Great fish and nice boat! 

Also how much does it run for them to drop the boat in?


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 29, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Great fish and nice boat!
> 
> Also how much does it run for them to drop the boat in?



Thank you Buddy!
$16 to put in and out. I figure not too bad to keep my trailer out of the salt and to not fight the current at the local ramp


----------



## patrickonasis (Mar 30, 2017)

Going forward I wouldn't be so specific about where I caught fish at on here if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 30, 2017)

Mehh, I don't mind sharing my catch or where.  It's not that big of a secret.  If I was a local and had spots or chartered, that would be one thing.  If someone catches fish because of the info I provided, then good for them.  They'll have as much fun as I did!


----------



## ssramage (Mar 31, 2017)

Wjackson11x said:


> Mehh, I don't mind sharing my catch or where.  It's not that big of a secret.  If I was a local and had spots or chartered, that would be one thing.  If someone catches fish because of the info I provided, then good for them.  They'll have as much fun as I did!



Yeah but you shared pictures of the ONLY spot with fish in St Simons... No need for anyone reading this thread to go anywhere else except this spot.

Nice catches.


----------



## The black stick of death (Mar 31, 2017)

You guys that try to hide your spots are just selfish losers


----------



## shallowminded (Mar 31, 2017)

Wjackson11x said:


> Mehh, I don't mind sharing my catch or where.  It's not that big of a secret.  If I was a local and had spots or chartered, that would be one thing.  If someone catches fish because of the info I provided, then good for them.  They'll have as much fun as I did!



Like your attitude!  Great trip - tough to say what the best part was. Thanks for the post.


----------



## patrickonasis (Mar 31, 2017)

Black Stick a lot people here put in countless hours on the water which also equates to money so that when they do go fishing they can better their odds of bringing home a mess of fish. Personally I've  been fishing and while hooked up with a nice red had a boat come over and mark the spot on their unit!So all this time I've been putting in the work to find my own fish which is very gratifying and a challenge in itself,have someone come up and mark the spot that I would have liked to have kept a lid on,Only to find out that I'm the "selfish loser"!Wow Unbelievable


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 31, 2017)

I found a few of my own spots and gotten a few from people on this website. Nothing wrong with sharing. There's enough fish out there for everyone. Chances are we drive right by somebody else's honey hole every time we're on the water.


----------



## patrickonasis (Mar 31, 2017)

Rip your right,there isn't anything wrong with sharing if that's what you choose to do,but if you chose not to I would fully understand and I surely wouldn't think of you as a selfish loser!I don't know maybe I just like the challenge of finding my own rather than pulling up to someone else's drop.Kinda like earning your own money over a hand out.Just more rewarding to me but I'm old school.


----------



## brown518 (Apr 1, 2017)

Got that right!





Riplukelee said:


> I found a few of my own spots and gotten a few from people on this website. Nothing wrong with sharing. There's enough fish out there for everyone. Chances are we drive right by somebody else's honey hole every time we're on the water.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Apr 4, 2017)

Everybody has their own opinion I guess.  I just like to see people enjoy the outdoors and if that means telling them where to go fish, well then so be it.  I understand that some folks spend a lot of time and money to find good spots.  Nothing wrong with keeping "your spots" secret. 

We had a good time and I hope someone else has a good time catching fish, especially if they have youngsters like myself.  I will be taking my kids next time we go.  I hope everyone doesn't catch all of the fish in that spot


----------

